# FNG from GA



## 01RKRiney (Jun 21, 2006)

sup

27 as of Friday...5'9" 170 lbs...15% body fat

been lifting weights since I was 14, but not really for the purpose I lift for now until about 2 years ago.

I've always been a big supplement guy, and I've tried just about everything there is to try...usually don't wait long enough to get the full effect of the product before moving on..

anyhoo, my main weakness is my diet...to many sweets and cokes and not enough water...

my goals are 185 lbs at 5-7% body fat...possible but with a ton of hard work...my wife is my main motivation..she's 5' 100 lbs about 5 % body fat and a six pack like you wouldn't believe...but she does 1000 crunches 5 days a week, so she earns it I guess...

anyhoo...look forward to the information on the site..rock on!


----------



## Vieope (Jun 21, 2006)

_Welcome to IM _


----------



## zombul (Jun 22, 2006)

You came to a good place for advice man welcome aboard brother.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2006)

01RKRiney welcome to IM!


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 30, 2006)

Diet is a tough to get down.  Start researching and post some diets.


----------

